# TiVo Stream Out Of Home DMA



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I live in the Minneapolis-Saint Paul DMA. This weekend my wife and I were in Wisconsin Dells. I used the TiVo Stream and tried watching my local channels on my tablet and smartphone, but the local channels vanished. Now that I am home, they have returned. Is this how this is supposed to work? In all honesty, I have had the TiVo Stream for a while now, but this very well may be the first time I have tried using it away from my home DMA.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Jim1348 said:


> I live in the Minneapolis-Saint Paul DMA. This weekend my wife and I were in Wisconsin Dells. I used the TiVo Stream and tried watching my local channels on my tablet and smartphone, but the local channels vanished. Now that I am home, they have returned. Is this how this is supposed to work? In all honesty, I have had the TiVo Stream for a while now, but this very well may be the first time I have tried using it away from my home DMA.


Just to get more information, is this Android or iPhone and were you on Wifi or cellular service when you were away?

Scott


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Just to get more information, is this Android or iPhone and were you on Wifi or cellular service when you were away?
> 
> Scott


I started by using my Android tablet and later my Android smartphone. In both cases I was using wifi from my AT&T hotspot.


----------

